# Java Code



## Aliceclk (25. Mai 2022)

Hi ich brauche dringend Hilfe bei meinen Hausaufgaben,
könnte mir jemand zeigen wie man dies in Java Code sprich Quelltext umwandelt

lieben Dank im Voraus


----------



## yfons123 (25. Mai 2022)

woran scheitert es denn

guter anfang ist einfach mal das zu machen was man vermutet das richtig sein könnte, vor einem leeren editor zu sitzen ist immer eine schlechte grundlage


----------



## Aliceclk (25. Mai 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> woran scheitert es denn
> 
> guter anfang ist einfach mal das zu machen was man vermutet das richtig sein könnte, vor einem leeren editor zu sitzen ist immer eine schlechte grundlage


Ich hatte bereits eine Lösung meinem Lehrer zugeteilt die leider komplett falsch war, weswegen ich nochmal von neu anfangen soll.
 Bin für jede hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Robert Zenz (25. Mai 2022)

Also, ich bereite dir das Diagramm mal auf und die schaust ob du das in Code gieszen kannst:

 1. Es gibt drei Klassen: "PC", "Tastatur" und "USB-Port"
 2. Die Klasse "PC" hat eine "Tastatur"
 3. Die Klasse "PC" hat eine Liste an "USB-Port"s

Was wuerdest du jetzt daraus machen?


----------



## Aliceclk (25. Mai 2022)




----------



## Aliceclk (25. Mai 2022)

Könnte dies so richtig sein


----------



## Robert Zenz (25. Mai 2022)

Naja, nahe genug meiner Meinung nach. Wenn sonst nichts gefordert war.

Die Namen koennten alle besser sein. Wieso heiszt die Tastatur "t1"? Wieso heiszen die USB-Ports "meinUSBport"?


----------



## Oneixee5 (25. Mai 2022)

Bei der Definition einer Klasse steht vor { kein ;
Wenn du es richtig schreiben würdest, dann würde dir das sofort auffallen:

```
public class Tastatur {
    ...
}
```


----------

